# Simba



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You guys do some fantastic work. So glad to hear that Simba found his forever home to live out his senior years.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is so sweet.. That is great that he has a new kitty friend


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Now THAT'S the way to start a week!!! Live A Good Life Simba!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Simba: 

You have a beautiful life!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations and many happy years in your new home, Simba!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Simba is gorgeous. So glad he has a great forever home.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hugs and belly rubs to Simba. And bless his new family.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is a beautiful story for a beautiful dog


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful story of a beautiful boy, you guys do a great job!


----------

